# Do you have issues with your sister in laws?



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Just wondering how you guys handle crazy sister in laws? For the first time in my life I now have sister in laws that are OFF THE HOOK crazy!!! They are 57 and 54, both have been married once and only for a very short period of time... I don't think any man could ever deal with them!

The only way I know how to deal with it is to simply say... "Your sisters are no longer welcome in our home while I am here". I don't like them, they don't like me so the easiest thing I can do is to remove myself from their presence.

And before any of you ask, it is my home, I bought it alone before we got married and I feel that I am justified in who I allow into my home especially when I'm there.

How do you deal with your crazies?


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I have one of the crazy inlaws. Telling your wife that they arent welcome in your home is gonna get you divorced pretty quick.
I just normally go hang out outside or go run some errands.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

SeaY'all said:


> Well, I have one of the crazy inlaws. Telling your wife that they arent welcome in your home is gonna get you divorced pretty quick.
> I just normally go hang out outside or go run some errands.


Yep, this.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL... I have nothing to add but "good luck with that" buddy! :cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

SeaY'all said:


> Well, I have one of the crazy inlaws. Telling your wife that they arent welcome in your home is gonna get you divorced pretty quick.
> I just normally go hang out outside or go run some errands.


I'm aware of the possible repercussions and I am prepared to deal with that

I've tried staying outside or going somewhere, then they say "He was rude or he doesn't talk to us". Been there done that!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

You have to exchange pleasantries and make nice for a minute. The run for the hills. They cant say you were rude at that point.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Remember the for better or worse clause in your wedding vows? This is the worse.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> LOL... I have nothing to add but "good luck with that" buddy! :cheers:


X2


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

By the way... there are no other men in any of their lives, father in law is deceased and the sisters have no men in their lives... It's a freaking estrogen festival with all of them around. Any holidays or get togethers and I am the only man around. My wife has 2 daughters that live out of town so when they come around it's 6 women and me, wife has a son but he lives in Alaska... away from the drama!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

If you dislike them so much, what do you care what they say about you? You say it's "your" home, so are you just letting your wife "visit" while you are married? When you two married, it became ya'lls home. Sorry, but that's what marriage is about. You sound like you are making house rules for her as if she's your daughter, not your wife & partner. I'm with the others here, quick way to a divorce. Just stay out of each other's way. Those are still your wife's family & if you make her chose between you & her family, you may not like her decision.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Problem will not go away.. You will never be good enough.. It took a divorse for me to understand that.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Gemini8 said:


> If you dislike them so much, what do you care what they say about you? You say it's "your" home, so are you just letting your wife "visit" while you are married? When you two married, it became ya'lls home. Sorry, but that's what marriage is about. You sound like you are making house rules for her as if she's your daughter, not your wife & partner. I'm with the others here, quick way to a divorce. Just stay out of each other's way. Those are still your wife's family & if you make her chose between you & her family, you may not like her decision.


You sound like my wife! She is free to go visit them without me and they are free to visit my home when I'm not there, it's really very simple and easy, if I'm not around them there is no way for us to interact and get pizzed off at each other.

By the way, I wasn't asking for advice for my marriage the question simply asked was "How do you guys handle your crazies"?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

trodery said:


> By the way... there are no other men in any of their lives, father in law is deceased and the sisters have no men in their lives... It's a freaking estrogen festival with all of them around. Any holidays or get togethers and I am the only man around. My wife has 2 daughters that live out of town so when they come around it's 6 women and me, wife has a son but he lives in Alaska... away from the drama!


Go get a mani-pedi with them :ac550:

hahah

Good luck T! Maybe just start cleaning loads of guns in their presence. Perhaps that will dissuade them from coming around.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Trodery,
I'm in the same boat as you. House is in my name alone and some of the wife's side of the family is, well, wow. The way I handle my sister in law is she is no longer allowed to drink while here. 
Hasn't graced our presence since.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Ice down some cold ones and go fishing.

Seriously though, just about every family has crazy relatives. That's not unique to you. Like others have said, you knew that going into the marriage. And BTW, it's no longer "your" house. Find a way to deal with it or your wife and her lawyer will help you find a way.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have 4.

I was going to break them all down on here LOL After reading what I typed, it's best I say nothing. I will just add they range from fun crazy to evil.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Bribe them with gifts, trips to Vegas, gift cards to restaurants, maybe a seat on that first trip into space.....


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Scotch


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

trodery said:


> Just wondering how you guys handle crazy sister in laws? For the first time in my life I now have sister in laws that are OFF THE HOOK crazy!!! They are 57 and 54, both have been married once and only for a very short period of time... I don't think any man could ever deal with them!
> 
> The only way I know how to deal with it is to simply say... "Your sisters are no longer welcome in our home *while I am here*". I don't like them, they don't like me so the easiest thing I can do is to remove myself from their presence.
> 
> ...


Well, obviously you aren't denying your wife of her sisters, so I don't think that you are asking too much from your wife to not have to be around them.

It's not about your house, or her house, or who had it first. It's about respecting each other, you have to respect they are her sister's and she has to respect that you can't stand them.

How do I deal with the crazies in my family?

My crazy aunt and her dead beat boyfriend live with my grandparents. So instead of causing trouble, I just go over and visit my grandparents a lot more and for a long time. When I am there they hide in their room, I'm sure it gets boring in there. Instead of not being around, I am around* all the time.*


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yea, good luck buddy. You're gonna need it.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

my first wife had a sister that was batchut crazy, then and now.

my 2nd SIL was one of the most incredible people I knew up until her early death @ 40 yrs old a few years ago.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Same here Trodery... My wife comes from a family of 17! only 3 here in Texas.
One have been banned from my house and completely away from my kids for the last 12 years.I made it really clear,I do not want her to be breathing the same air that I'm breathing.If we're visiting over my MIL and she's there breathing the same air? she's leaving.

At first,I thought that I was being too harsh.Twelve years have gone by and 5 of her own sisters have done the same.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

trodery said:


> Just wondering how you guys handle crazy sister in laws? For the first time in my life I now have sister in laws that are OFF THE HOOK crazy!!! They are 57 and 54, both have been married once and only for a very short period of time... I don't think any man could ever deal with them!
> 
> The only way I know how to deal with it is to simply say... "Your sisters are no longer welcome in our home while I am here". I don't like them, they don't like me so the easiest thing I can do is to remove myself from their presence.
> 
> ...


What kind of things have they done that has gotten you to this point ?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

My issue is they are both hot and my wife wont let me flirt with them!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bzrk180 said:


> My issue is they are both hot and my wife wont let me flirt with them!


Pic's or BS! :rotfl:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Pic's or BS! :rotfl:


Dirty old man.....


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

trodery said:


> Just wondering how you guys handle crazy sister in laws? For the first time in my life I now have sister in laws that are OFF THE HOOK crazy!!! They are 57 and 54, both have been married once and only for a very short period of time... I don't think any man could ever deal with them!
> 
> The only way I know how to deal with it is to simply say... "Your sisters are no longer welcome in our home while I am here". I don't like them, they don't like me so the easiest thing I can do is to remove myself from their presence.
> 
> ...


Never let them know yer skeeered, try not to make eye contact as you back away slowly!!!

:brew:


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Gemini8 said:


> Sorry, but that's what marriage is about. You sound like you are making house rules for her as if she's your daughter, not your wife & partner. I'm with the others here, quick way to a divorce. Just stay out of each other's way. Those are still your wife's family & if you make her chose between you & her family, you may not like her decision.


I disagree. Any outside influence that creates problems for the marriage should be put at bay. Her sister wasn't on the altar. You made no vows to her.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Be honest and offer a solution. You don't like them, they don't like you. So to minimize the stress and uncomfortable situation (for everyone) have them come over at times when you are not around. Daytime when you are at work. Weekends when hunting or fishing, that kind of thing. It won't be perfect, but just as you can't tell your wife never to have them over again, she should do everything in her power (including going to their house when possible) to mitigate your displeasure too.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I liked the other wife.. Don't know this one. Scratches head.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a question first.

Does your wife think they're bat guano crazy too and just puts up with them because they're her family or does she not see the same things in them that you are seeing and thinks they're fine?


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

trodery said:


> Just wondering how you guys handle crazy sister in laws? For the first time in my life I now have sister in laws that are OFF THE HOOK crazy!!! They are 57 and 54, both have been married once and only for a very short period of time... I don't think any man could ever deal with them!
> 
> The only way I know how to deal with it is to simply say... "Your sisters are no longer welcome in our home while I am here". I don't like them, they don't like me so the easiest thing I can do is to remove myself from their presence.
> 
> ...


Did you read the thread they started about you being a crazie? lol


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

I got a crazy sis in law


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I have two sisters in law....one I like but never see the other I will probably never see again and that is fine by me. If I told my husband I didn't want someone in my home and he argued with me, I'd feel totally disrespected. When people don't like each other don't come into each other lairs. I see no issue with asking you wife to visit her sisters at their home or meet away from the house to run around. I don't like my enemies contaminating my space. I think asking for them not to be around when you are is a very reasonable request.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

I've got one. She usually has her dagger buried to the hilt in my back right between the shoulder blades. If you figure it out, let me know.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

The deal is to beat them at their own game...show em you define the word crazy...I'd get good and loaded on a fifth of tequila before they showed up...then after arrival run around hissing and scratching all the while yelling out the voices in my head wont go away..maybe take a whizz in the kitchen sink while they are there....after all of that I doubt theyll want to come back...


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm lucky, my wife doesn't like her sister either!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

:headknock:headknock:headknock

Good luck with that approach. SMH, Guy


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Terry I have a very similar issue with a SIL and nephew. My issue is more with the nephew though. Our solution is basically identical to yours. They are not at my house when I am and I do not go to theirs. Should we have to be at the same function, the wife and I take separate vehicles so I can do my deed and leave when I am ready. Stand your ground, Buddy! If she really loves you she will get it! Good luck!:cheers:

Edit: I would never tell her she can't visit or be around any of her family, just keep the ones I don't like away from me!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Gemini8 said:


> If you dislike them so much, what do you care what they say about you? You say it's "your" home, so are you just letting your wife "visit" while you are married? When you two married, it became ya'lls home. Sorry, but that's what marriage is about. You sound like you are making house rules for her as if she's your daughter, not your wife & partner. I'm with the others here, quick way to a divorce. Just stay out of each other's way. Those are still your wife's family & if you make her chose between you & her family, you may not like her decision.


I disagree. "A man shall leave his mother and a woman leave her home. They shall travel onto where the two shall be as one ...." When you are married, you should put your spouse first. I agree its shouldn't be about his home/her home - even though it is his house - but respect for your partner and honoring their wishes.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the "Please keep them away from me" approach might be the least combative and is the approach that allows your wife to help you rather than follow an edict from you. 

No way to deal with a crazy other than to bust a lip, but I am sure you don't want to go there.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

trodery said:


> By the way... there are no other men in any of their lives, father in law is deceased and the sisters have no men in their lives... It's a freaking estrogen festival with all of them around. Any holidays or get togethers and I am the only man around. My wife has 2 daughters that live out of town so when they come around it's 6 women and me, wife has a son but he lives in Alaska... away from the drama!


this is why before a man gets married he should attend a family reunion of the fiancee.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Perfect excuse to go fishing brother!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I have blood family that is not allowed in my house. Period.
Learned long ago not to put up with family by blood, by law, or by association that cause problems or bring drama.
I choose to be around the people in my life that make life good and enjoyable.
I do not care who gets there feathers ruffled by it either.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearwolf34 said:


> The deal is to beat them at their own game...show em you define the word crazy...I'd get good and loaded on a fifth of tequila before they showed up...then after arrival run around hissing and scratching all the while yelling out the voices in my head wont go away..maybe take a whizz in the kitchen sink while they are there....after all of that I doubt theyll want to come back...


Or act like no one is visiting when they show up. Walk out in your boxers/briefs like youre about to get dressed and get "suprised" by them being there. they might come over less frequently...or more often. HAHA


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Don't be so hasty. 
When Patty & Selma come over, go to the man cave or the local pub. :brew:


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

You have more problems than just your SIL. If one of my brothers said something rude or condescending to my wife I would be so far up in their grill they would not know which way to turn. I your wife allows your SIL to act this way in what is her house also then you do not have a SIL problem my friend.sad3sm


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just walk around naked if they come since it's your home. But it could backfire if they may like it!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bigbarr said:


> What kind of things have they done that has gotten you to this point ?


Well, each and every time the craziest one has been around our other friends someone will come up to me and say "DAM! That woman is rude & obnoxious, I too find her rude and obnoxious! So, we had a Halloween party and I asked my wife not to invite her sisters, well, they found out and one of them wrote my wife a scathing email admonishing her not inviting them. First off, just because we have a a function at our place why the heck does she think she should be invited? My wife forwarded the email to me and I replied back to her that it was my decision not to invite them, I explained that our other guest found her to be rude and obnoxious and I also told her that she was the rudest person I had ever seen in my life. Anytime she gets mad she says "See if I ever come to your house again" and then she proceeded to tell me the different ways I should kiss her arse! So, it was actually her that gave the idea that she probably should just never be around me anymore!



flatscat1 said:


> Be honest and offer a solution. You don't like them, they don't like you. So to minimize the stress and uncomfortable situation (for everyone) have them come over at times when you are not around. Daytime when you are at work. Weekends when hunting or fishing, that kind of thing. It won't be perfect, but just as you can't tell your wife never to have them over again, she should do everything in her power (including going to their house when possible) to mitigate your displeasure too.


That is exactly what I have offered... if we don't mix there will not be a problem!


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

Gottagofishin said:


> Remember the for better or worse clause in your wedding vows? This is the worse.


He forgot about that in the first marriage, why apply it now?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ducatibilt said:


> I have a question first.
> 
> Does your wife think they're bat guano crazy too and just puts up with them because they're her family or does she not see the same things in them that you are seeing and thinks they're fine?


Wife understands that are crazy but tolerates it because "They are family". Other than my son I have no family I associate with mostly because I was raised not knowing any family but seeing how "family" treats each other I prefer not to have anyone in my life that I have to accept BS from.

My wife once told me "If they were not my family I most likely would not want to be around them". You see, I have a choice and I don't have to like them or be around them!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nope. Don't have one. But reallllly want to break my BIL's jaw every time I see that sorry pos. When he's not in County anyway.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

SpeckReds said:


> I have blood family that is not allowed in my house. Period.
> Learned long ago not to put up with family by blood, by law, or by association that cause problems or bring drama.
> I choose to be around the people in my life that make life good and enjoyable.
> I do not care who gets there feathers ruffled by it either.


This is EXACTLY the way I feel! I'm glad you understand!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just ask them to comb and part that back hair in the middle... That should do the trick! :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bigbarr said:


> What kind of things have they done that has gotten you to this point ?


Another example... I have liquor displayed in nice crystal decanters at a small bar in the house, they see no problem picking up a bottle and taking a shot right from the bottle!


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

surf_ox said:


> this is why before a man gets married he should attend a family reunion of the fiancee.


That is some funny stuff right there, lol


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

trodery said:


> Another example... I have liquor displayed in nice crystal decanters at a small bar in the house, they see no problem picking up a bottle and taking a shot right from the bottle!


 AW hail naw. Surely they did NOT do that????? What, were they raised by wolves? That is ridiculous.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Do like Dad Goldberg does on TV*

If Dad Goldberg is at home, his pants are off.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

trodery said:


> Another example... I have liquor displayed in nice crystal decanters at a small bar in the house, they see no problem picking up a bottle and taking a shot right from the bottle!


Aw great, now you tell me!!!!!!hwell:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ducatibilt said:


> Aw great, now you tell me!!!!!!hwell:


LOL.... I can assure you I poured it out! I didn't want the cooties either buddy and I sure wouldn't spread them to my buddies! :rotfl:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Your gonna have to calm down at some point. LOL

Unless they are direct threat, doing damage to you or your property just let it go for the sake of the family. Do it because you love your wife. It is not going to be that long just suck it up and tune her out.

Good grief! Just think of how I felt when I found out one of my inlaws voted for Obama. I had to suck it up for the sake of peace in the family.

LOL! Happy Thanksgiving Brotha!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Your gonna have to calm down at some point. LOL
> 
> Unless they are direct threat, doing damage to you or your property just let it go for the sake of the family. Do it because you love your wife. It is not going to be that long just suck it up and tune her out.
> 
> ...


LOL... You know me better than that! You know I'm not going to take it laying down. In the 10 years you have known me when have I ever remained calm?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> Good grief! Just think of how I felt when I found out one of my inlaws voted for Obama.


The horror! The horror!


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

The only SIL problem I have is that she is as hot as my wife, both former cheerleaders. 

Now if you want to get into F-I-L's and my wife's S-I-L's...well, I ran both of my wife's S-I-L's out of the family after there husbands (my B-I-L's) finally figured out they where Batchite nuts. Life is more normal now. Stuck with the F-I-L, but he could be worse, I just want take him hunting or fishing, to **** dangerous.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

trodery said:


> Just wondering how you guys handle crazy sister in laws? For the first time in my life I now have sister in laws that are OFF THE HOOK crazy!!! They are 57 and 54, both have been married once and only for a very short period of time... I don't think any man could ever deal with them!
> 
> The only way I know how to deal with it is to simply say... "Your sisters are no longer welcome in our home while I am here". I don't like them, they don't like me so the easiest thing I can do is to remove myself from their presence.


Until you sit down face to face with your SIL's and tell them this (above), and why.....you are somewhat of a jerk =IMHO for putting your wife into the middle of your battle. I don't know what all has transpired or been said in the past, but the right way to handle it in the here and now is face to face with the people causing you grief and come to an amiable compromise with them, your wife, and yourself. Giving an edict from high is just another sucky executive order that just gets everyone upset.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

trodery said:


> I'm aware of the possible repercussions and I am prepared to deal with that
> 
> I've tried staying outside or going somewhere, then they say "He was rude or he doesn't talk to us". Been there done that!


 I'm sure it's bad but. One of mine moved IN with us for a time being while she was between apartments. Her girlfirend and her broke up . It was a long 9 months. used to come home from work tired only to find her gay *** friends honda element parked in my spot in the driveway with the rainbow sticker and crossed out W stickers. I blew up that day and well she moved out after that, coudn't take it anymore. All I can say is that you didn't marry them and just do what you have to do, be respectful but that doesn't mean you need to be a doormat either, especially if it is YOUR castle. Tough deal and wish you the best.

:****


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

trodery said:


> the question simply asked was "How do you guys handle your crazies"?


I have a boat, good truck and an RV. Texas is a big state.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> "Your sisters are no longer welcome in our home while I am here".


That's what I did with one of my wife's sisters...she's bat **** crazy. That was 25 years ago and she hasn't been back and we're still married lol.

TH


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

This is why I live far away from my family and in-laws.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Everyone has a crazy. For me, it's my wife's aunt who recently divorced. Her ex left her for a bisexual and she has now turned to food and shopping to cope.....and she was bad crazy when married.

She's moved here from Chicago now and finds it necessary to invite herself to my house, my parties, etc. I told my wife to keep her away or pay the price, I ain't biting my tounge anymore.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Bearwolf34 said:


> The deal is to beat them at their own game...show em you define the word crazy...I'd get good and loaded on a fifth of tequila before they showed up...then after arrival run around hissing and scratching all the while yelling out the voices in my head wont go away..maybe take a whizz in the kitchen sink while they are there....after all of that I doubt theyll want to come back...


This always works......and makes ya feel good!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a complete nut job brother in law which brings up some different challenges than just an obnoxious SIL. But, my wife agrees with me he's a nut job which is why I asked. So basically she agrees he is no longer welcome in our home or around our kids. My inlaws have even made it a point to make sure that we're never there at the same time with him and split the holidays between us and him. They've never actually mentioned anything about it to me directly they just knew what was best for everyone.

I don't know if it is quite the same situation, but it has worked for us to just keep us separated. You're mileage may vary.

And yet we're still going to send this SOB Christmas gifts just like we do every year and will not get anything in return or even a thank you passed back through my mother in law. In fact my wife just had me ship him a box of my old clothes I was going to donate to Goodwill to my inlaws house so he would have some decent clothes to wear. Because that's what you do for family!:headknock


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I get along great with mine and she is SMOKIN HOT!!! :walkingsm:brew2:


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Only my wifes younger sister, and one of her aunts is allowed at our house. Me and her parents in the same city are just asking for a reaction similar to something you see when you splash water on burning magnesium, so you can just imagine if we had to be in the same room. They arent coming over here unless my wife invites them and im at work and theres not a snowballs chance in hades im gonna be here or show up early. Her older sister is a complete nut and knows not to show up at the house either. I say if you dont want em in your house, then lay the law down. Ive made it very clear to all them to stay out of my life, my house, and my business. Its your house, right...... We have been dealing with this for five years and we aint divorced. 

You could always be overly kind and strangle them by shoving kindness down their throat from the time they walk through the door.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> I get along great with mine and she is SMOKIN HOT!!! :walkingsm:brew2:


I think that would be more stressful than having a crazy one!!!!!!:ac550:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

If there is one thing I can't be in this life it's fake. I say what I mean and mean what I say. It is awful that it's come to this but I'm not kissing any arse regardless of who it may be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

trodery said:


> If there is one thing I can't be in this life it's fake. I say what I mean and mean what I say. It is awful that it's come to this but I'm not kissing any arse regardless of who it may be.


Spoken like a man soon to be single.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

y'all are making me really glad I married an only child.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Look up Borderline Personality disorder. Possibly they have this problem and you can explain it to your wife.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Life is too short to read all 8 pages Trod,but I will say this I have 4 SIL's and 4 BIL's,and they live in New Jersey,Florida and 3 in Isreal.,I would move to any of those places just to get away from all of em.Good luck bro.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

July Johnson said:


> I get along great with mine and she is SMOKIN HOT!!! :walkingsm:brew2:


Pics.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*.*



trodery said:


> By the way... there are no other men in any of their lives, father in law is deceased and the sisters have no men in their lives... It's a freaking estrogen festival with all of them around. Any holidays or get togethers and I am the only man around. My wife has 2 daughters that live out of town so when they come around it's 6 women and me, wife has a son but he lives in Alaska... away from the drama!


Go visit the son in law and take your fishing and hunting gear!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I don't like the sound of this at all Terry. Not whatsoever. When you say you are prepared for the consequences - then it is pretty much a done deal. I had a major FIL situation once. He treated everyone including his wife like ****. I couldn't handle seeing him verbally abuse people and I saturated family gatherings with my absence. That was like putting a nail in that marriage coffin. Blood is always thicker than water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Just wondering how you guys handle crazy sister in laws? For the first time in my life I now have sister in laws that are OFF THE HOOK crazy!!! They are 57 and 54, both have been married once and only for a very short period of time... I don't think any man could ever deal with them!
> 
> The only way I know how to deal with it is to simply say... "Your sisters are no longer welcome in our home while I am here". I don't like them, they don't like me so the easiest thing I can do is to remove myself from their presence.
> 
> ...


I only read your post and haven't gone thru all of the others so if this has been said, sorry. Yes it is your house but it all depends on how your wife feels about her crazy sisters. If she feels the same way then easy. If she loves having them around then you have instant kitchen passes or you have to deal with them and just laugh at them on the inside cause they are such freekin idiots.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Drink often & heavily.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Terry, I too worry about your saying "this is my house". When you married it became "our home" or it didn'tâ€¦... I hope that you really love your wife and are just venting about a terrible situation with your SIL's. An honest conversation with your wife should be all that is needed. I can't imagine any spouse wanting the other to be miserable because of his/her family. I wish you the best of luck in reconciling this conflict!

I realize you didn't ask for marital advise,(and I'm sure not giving any) but you kinda opened the door on this one.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a psycho sister in law. Nutty as a fruitcake. The only reason we haven't come to blows is that I love my brother more than I hate her. We just don't associate. Ignoring each other works for us, so I can't help you there.

That said, if my husband told me that I couldn't have my family in our house because he owned it before we married... well, we wouldn't be married very much longer. There's a bond between siblings that just isn't going to be broken by outsiders. It's like when we were little kids. I can harass my little brother all I want, but if anyone else wants to do it... it's on like Donkey Kong. Unless *she* has a problem with her sisters, you're going to be on the losing side of that situation.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Trodery,
Is this her -


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

When you start calling the house yours and ready for the follow consequences, it sounds like ending of a marriage is near. In my opinion, the SILs are only a small park of the problem. Not putting faults, just observing what appears as a giving up on things. Hope I am wrong in my interpretation of my observance.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

trodery said:


> I'm aware of the possible repercussions and I am prepared to deal with that
> 
> I've tried staying outside or going somewhere, then they say "He was rude or he doesn't talk to us". Been there done that!


Obviously the repercussions have been discussed. My heart bleeds for you and Tina. Please make it work. Please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

If Tina doesn't have a place to go on Christmas she is welcome in our home. We will have presents under the tree for her. Later if you want to come, we will have presents under the tree for you too. It is called unconditional love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

1. When you bought the wife, you bought the family. Make it work. 
2. It's now your wife's house too. Grow up; the possessiveness does nothing but sets up a divorce..
3. If you've got to vacate the premises for a while, do it. Just frame it as "I just wanted to let you have some time with your sisters without any interference or conflict with me"... Done deal.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My wife has already begun the knitting of wool socks for her feet and mittens for her hands to keep her warm. I in turn am going to an Army surplus store in the morning to find a gift for your cold heart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

It seems that you are attempting to justify your 'house rules' in order to gain power over the wife and SIL because the situation has gotten out of your control and you have become desperate at this point. 


Call me Cap'n Obvious.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

My wife & I tried pouring water on my sister-in-law, but dang it, she wouldn't melt........

(Actually, we just refuse to speak or have any other interaction with her)


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I guess they're not hot??

Go with the BYOB thing and all will be ummmm OK...


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I had a drunkinlaw that bothered me until I learned to drink several beers before he showed upâ€¦. Cigarette butts on the side of the driveway still bugged meâ€¦..


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Got a sil that's pretty dang crazy but not as bad as her sister...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL.... I can assure you I poured it out! I didn't want the cooties either buddy and I sure wouldn't spread them to my buddies! :rotfl:


You poured out good booze? Not even cooties can survive an environment of 40% alcohol.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Figure out how bad you want to stay married.

Get between siblings ? Usually that's a no win place to be. All protestations to crazy and unmanageable usually get kicked to the curb in the end.

Man cave, red wine or topless bar trips would be my coping mechanisms . Staying home & " changing " things would not.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I find whenever I have a problem with other people, I play a part in it. Until you can take a look at this without emotion and look at it objectively, you'll likely just make it worse.
I think it's time to sit and have an honest discussion with your wife about how to solve the problem. You MAY have to be open to compromise. Taking the "it's MY house" tact may get you divorced if you push too hard.
Do you want to be happy or do you want to be right?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Some just have to learn the hard way....


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Trodery, I think you are well within your right to lay down the rule that they not come to your home when you're there. If they are the problem and treat you without respect or decency, they ban them, period. The wife can like it or she can go live with them. Just the way I see it but I'm not PC nor touchy feely so take it for what its worth.

As for my own personal situation, my wife and I have nothing to do with her mother and very little to do with her sister. Wife's mother is many, many things, none of which do I respect nor accept nor will I tolerate. Without going into any detail she has crossed several lines over the years but one has been crossed that did it for me, when she essentially disowned and turned her back on our two children. I don't have any plans to see her again in this lifetime. That's how strongly I feel about it. As for her sister, she's basically just trash so we see her every so often but we basically just do our thing and she does whatever it is she does. Wife and I hate drama so we stay very far away from anyone with a toxic type personality.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

One could learn the difference between being smart and being wise in reading this thread.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You guys don't understand "Obsessive Compulsive Disorder"....

TRod is the 'Poster Boy' for this particular disease...(and my bride is a close runner-up).:rotfl:



Terry..I'll swap you one DIL for one of the sisters...then we can all be miserable.....


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I know its serious Trod but, you can always open with this....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

X1000- the "this is my house" is a power play that could turn really ugly and lead to the end of what could otherwise be a good marriage. Helluva price to pay to be right. And you are right about not having to put up with bad actors in your own house. That is completely reasonable. But you have to comunicate that in a manner that doesnt put your wife in a defensive manner. My way or the highway? You lose Big Time. Period. Thats ugly, ugly stuff that doesnt belong in a marriage. Unless you really dont love her and it is more of a roomate thing.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't do it Trod!!!

U'll be in da doghouse for sure!!!


----------



## 4LATSNORTH (Oct 10, 2014)

photofishin said:


> I find whenever I have a problem with other people, I play a part in it. Until you can take a look at this without emotion and look at it objectively, you'll likely just make it worse.
> I think it's time to sit and have an honest discussion with your wife about how to solve the problem. You MAY have to be open to compromise. Taking the "it's MY house" tact may get you divorced if you push too hard.
> Do you want to be happy or do you want to be right?


This sounds like some of the best "advise" offered. It dosen't cost a thing to try.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> X1000- the "this is my house" is a power play that could turn really ugly and lead to the end of what could otherwise be a good marriage. Helluva price to pay to be right. And you are right about not having to put up with bad actors in your own house. That is completely reasonable. But you have to comunicate that in a manner that doesnt put your wife in a defensive manner. My way or the highway? You lose Big Time. Period. Thats ugly, ugly stuff that doesnt belong in a marriage. Unless you really dont love her and it is more of a roomate thing.


Pay attention to 'Poppa", Terry Sounds like pretty good advice to me. Chit happens and sometimes we just gotta put up with it (with a few 'rule changes' along the way)

I know you love Tina...and you may just have to bend a little.. We all have family members that send us out the back door when they come in the front door..

Best of luck, Amigo....


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

At least it isn't the mother in law farting every holiday and fuming up the whole house lol who post were those ? Funny


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

trodery said:


> Another example... I have liquor displayed in nice crystal decanters at a small bar in the house, they see no problem picking up a bottle and taking a shot right from the bottle!


sounds like a couple of drunk *** hoes that aint got nothing better to do then make problems for someone else. i'd cut them off myself and let my wife do what she wants to do. we have the crazy mil and sil and stay away as much as we can, maybe see them once a year if that


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

If you were taking care of business in the bedroom she could care less about those sisters. Just sayin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

Those lil filly's have way to much time on their hands. Just put pictures of them up on 2-cool, with a healthy list of toys and leases they own with their phone numbers and e-mail addresses and I am sure there are gentlemen in the 2-cool brotherhood who will get them out your space and tune them up for you. In a perfect world. Just sayin!!!!


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

BATWING said:


> Your gonna have to calm down at some point. LOL
> 
> Unless they are direct threat, doing damage to you or your property just let it go for the sake of the family. Do it because you love your wife. It is not going to be that long just suck it up and tune her out.
> 
> ...


That's unacceptable, Batwing.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> If you were taking care of business in the bedroom she could care less about those sisters. Just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> If you were taking care of business in the bedroom she could care less about those sisters. Just sayin.


Uh Oh !!!!!!.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> If you were taking care of business in the bedroom she could care less about those sisters. Just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Haute Pursuit said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Tortuga said:


> Uh Oh !!!!!!.....


 Yikes....Going to bed on that one...I'll get back to y'all...Blk Jck on Sabine tomorrow......:texasflag


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

*The next time they are coming over*

buy a bunch of beer and post you address on TTMB and offer free beer to whoever wants to date your SIL's


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh No say it aint so!!:cloud:



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yikes....Going to bed on that one...I'll get back to y'all...Blk Jck on Sabine tomorrow......:texasflag


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*For what it is worth. . .*

. . . I ran across this and it seemed relevant. FYI: Daniell Koepke is the founder of the Internal Acceptance Movement. Link to the website:

http://internal-acceptance-movement.tumblr.com/

SG2


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

â€œBefore criticizing someone, walk a mile in their shoes. Then when you do criticize them, you will be a mile away and have their shoes.

- Jack Handey -


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not gonna read through all this. The first page got on my nerves. I say go with your first instinct. Don't allow them in your house. If your wife has a problem with that....fire her.
She knows they're crazy and shouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Ducatibilt said:


> I think that would be more stressful than having a crazy one!!!!!!:ac550:


We go on vacation together also and last summer was at the beach.......you have no idea!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Regardless Terry will always be my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> My wife has already begun the knitting of wool socks for her feet and mittens for her hands to keep her warm. I in turn am going to an Army surplus store in the morning to find a gift for your cold heart.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





chickenboy said:


> If you were taking care of business in the bedroom she could care less about those sisters. Just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





chickenboy said:


> Regardless Terry will always be my friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bi-Polar chicken's should not drink alcohol!!!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My stepsons wife is very very lazy, he has to do all the cooking, shopping for groceries. When she is our house, she thinks everyone should wait on her hand and foot. She is also a liar, a very small liar, but still a liar.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

biged412 said:


> buy a bunch of beer and post you address on TTMB and offer free beer to whoever wants to date your SIL's


He had a bunch of crown he scored duty free. Maybe that's what attracts them.

Sent typing one handed


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is bizarre story for you, more on the ex-wife's issues than on SIL. 

Married for 20 years to a woman that has multiple personalities and was a constant cheater, during the course of the marriage (addicted to adultery). The ex-wife tried several times to get me to go on a 'threesome' with her and SIL only so she could have the satisfaction of knowing that I was also a cheater like her. This obviously led up to the divorce, but not before mother-in-law became too involved. 

MIL comes over to council me once I separated from her daughter. MIL tells me that her daughter needs a couple new boyfriends each year and that this is normal behavior in a marriage. This happened after the ex-wife had requested the divorce. 

Next thing that happened was MIL goes to see my mom to try and defer her guilt onto my mom. My mom tells me that MIL told her, " I thought that you raised better children that this?" 

Well as you can see here, I married into a severely dysfunctional family that wants to blame me for the marital issues. 

Isn't life interesting?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

cornhusker said:


> bi-polar chicken's should not drink alcohol!!!


bwahahahahahaha........


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Yup, go fishing or something. Will your wife let you leave the house when they are there?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

You only married one of them. She's the only one you should try to make happy. The others, they can get as good as they give. Try to make peace but don't give up the castle either. I'd be careful about drawing lines in the sand but you should never have to have someone in your house that isn't welcome either. Talk to your wife about it and let her speak to her sisters. Probably have more effect.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Of note it is always a fantastic idea to air your dirty laundry on 2COOL and embrace the suggestions that you get. :sarcasm


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

My wife has 2 sisters. Both of em are nuts, but I will admit the level of "nuts!" has decreased over the last 10 years. That, or maybe i've just grown numb to it! haha!

At one point, early in our relationship, both of the sisters were living with my wife and I (technically, she was GF at the time, but we were engaged).

The level of crazy rose to a level I couldn't tolerate any further. I packed up a bag, and I was headed for the door. Told my wife "it's me or them, we're not all going to live here". The next day, both of her sisters moved out. 

They were angry for a while. They were both very selfish, and very dependent on my wife to manage a whole lot for them. Over time, they settled down, and now the youngest one sends me Father's Day cards. She says I was kinda like a Dad to her when she was in her teens. Funny how stuff works out.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm beginning to think my sister in laws are the sane ones in her family.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Spooley said:


> Here is bizarre story for you, more on the ex-wife's issues than on SIL.
> 
> Married for 20 years to a woman that has multiple personalities and was a constant cheater, during the course of the marriage (addicted to adultery). The ex-wife tried several times to get me to go on a 'threesome' with her and SIL only so she could have the satisfaction of knowing that I was also a cheater like her. This obviously led up to the divorce, but not before mother-in-law became too involved.
> 
> ...


Holy smokes! Now that's a whacko story. So the ex wanted to hook you up with her and her sister? That's 3 kinds of crazy. I once saw a movie that had a similar theme. Ok it wasn't exactly a movie, more of a short film. I don't think they were actual sisters. But the acting was phenomenal


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Bi-Polar chicken's should not drink alcohol!!!


I was thinkin the same when I first read his posts!:rotfl:


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> Holy smokes! Now that's a whacko story. So the ex wanted to hook you up with her and her sister? That's 3 kinds of crazy. I once saw a movie that had a similar theme. Ok it wasn't exactly a movie, more of a short film. I don't think they were actual sisters. But the acting was phenomenal


lmao!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

trodery said:


> How do you deal with your crazies?


Fight fire with a "bigger" fire is what I've learned! 

Just an idea, but 24-48 hours of "thought provoking silence" in the back of a trailer during the Thanksgiving holidays ought to start things out on the right foot. That's provided the SIL's can fit through the hole into that tank trailer. Just kidding. Well kind of.... :rotfl:


----------

